# Validity of Statutory declaration



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi! My partner and I are on the final stage of gathering all the papers to lodge our Partner visa application. Just a question, since I haven't been able to find the answer, does anyone know how long a Statutory Declaration is valid for? Thanks heaps!


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi,

I don't think there's a clear answer for that. Obviously in non-immigration contexts a statutory declaration would be valid practically forever; for example, a witness to a crime might make a statutory declaration and even if the crime is being investigated a year later, that same stat dec would still be relevant.

But in the case of partner visas, where people who know you swear that you are in a genuine relationship, it might seem strange to get the stat decs done 1 year in advance.

DIAC will not refuse your stat decs if they were signed too long ago, not that I'm aware of, and I never read anything about them having a validity. That being said, the things stated in a stat dec must be true at the time they were signed (as in: your friend can't write and sign a stat dec saying that you are a happy married couple while in fact you are not married when he/she signs that stat dec).

Sorry I can't help more


----------

